# #7 - Chailly conducting RCO - Bruckner - Symphony No. 1



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

A "modern" cycle. Began in 1980s and ended recently at the start of the millennia. Recorded by Decca, so the sound of course is outstanding.

A general note about the whole cycle is that this isn't your brass-heavy show that reminds one of Karajan or king of brass: Solti. Rather, it is a balanced approach where each and every instrument are given their fair due. This results in some calling the performance perhaps a bit tame. Or suggesting that the Bruckner 1 here is an abysmal failure.

This is a different approach which works well - only if you can get yourself around it. Not to say that the finales aren't thrilling or the brass weak - on the contrary, they're fine. The third movement is played with the amount of drive I would say is necessary for a good performance. And not to mention that Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra has a fine sounding hall and that the brass makes Bruckner sound just mighty fantastic.

[If that opinion sounded contrary to my previous remark - Chailly prevents the inundation of the orchestra by the brass. Engineers at Decca's magic? I'll let you decide if the balance is right or not. Post in the comment to let me know.]

Moving onto the performance: Chailly uses the Vienna version of Bruckner's First Symphony as opposed to the Linz version. My only comparison is Takashi Asahina's 1977 performance with the Osaka Philharmonic and I'd say that this one is better in every respect. Icing on the cake is Chailly has Bruckner pedigree: RCO.

*RECOMMENDED*​


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Man, that has got to be the most embarrassing shot that Chailly ever did. He is saying please hug me... I'm conducting you and your huge... Well, you get the idea.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang;bt3328 said:


> Man, that has got to be the most embarrassing shot that Chailly ever did. He is saying please hug me... I'm conducting you and your huge... Well, you get the idea.


No clue what you mean.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance;bt3329 said:


> No clue what you mean.


No worries because I didn't write the comment while drinking any beer. Tonight is beer night so I may make less sense tonight than last night.


----------

